# attachment problem



## dacdots (Jun 25, 2007)

I tried to attach a pic to my post but when the manage attachments window came up I could not browse.When I clicked on browse I got an hourglass just for a second then it went back to the arrow but would not send me to my files,please advise


----------



## kueh (Jun 25, 2007)

The forum was slow to non-responsive earlier today.  I waited about 15 minutes, then it was business as usual.

For me.....


----------

